# Question About Purchasing Flytraps



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

I have recently become interested in carnivorous plants, especially venus flytraps. However, I am hesitant to ship a plant in and pay extra for shipping right now in the heat of the summer. One of the local nurseries in my area is selling venus flytraps, but they seem very unhealthy, only an inch tall or less with a lot of brown, dead looking traps on them. Would it be possible to revive a flytrap in this state, or should I instead take the chance on shipping one from an online dealer? 

The nursery has a very healthy looking pitcher plant as well, but it is a large Nepenthes, and I have nowhere to put such a large hanging-basket plant.  I have never owned a carnivorous plant before, so I want to make sure my first experience doesn't just end in a dead plant if I can avoid it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 27, 2012)

What place are you talking about getting it shipped from? And then what is the name of the local nursery? I may know of some that have carnivorous plants 

I am always hesitant to buy plants from local places, as a lot of the time they don't necessarily know how to care for said plant. And there is always that chance of pest coming.

I love hanging pitcher plants  But I have never had one as most of the time they are a bit more expensive then I like.


----------



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

The nursery was a small local nursery, I don't remember the name because I went to quite a few looking for carnivorous plants before I found one that had them! The nursery itself had very healthy plants, but my suspicion is that they don't know how to care for fly traps specifically. I have been considering California Carnivores for ordering a venus fly trap, but as I said I'm nervous about shipping with temperatures in the 90-100 range lately. Would the plant hold up in this heat for a day or two in transit? If there are other online dealers you prefer, I would love to hear suggestions.

And I agree - the pitcher plant was very beautiful. It was $30, and it was maybe a foot across with at least 5-6 large pitchers on it. Too bad I don't have the right space for the plant, because I don't think it was expensive for how large and healthy it looked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 27, 2012)

I have ordered from Logee's a few times now:
http://www.logees.com/Venus-Fly-Trap-Dionaea-muscipula/productinfo/R9630-2/
Logees may take two weeks to send out your plant though, which can be aggravating but each time I have ordered the plants have been healthy.

I just got a coffee plant a few weeks ago in 90 degree weather. I have never ordered a fly trap so I can't comment on their warmth tolerance. Maybe someone else will know. I don't do much with carn. plants.

If the pitcher was that big I would be getting it :biggrin: :sarcasm: :drool: The ones around here are $30 also but not quite a foot in any direction.

Here are some reviews of California carnivores
http://www.yelp.com/biz/california-carnivores-sebastopol
http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/879/

It sounds like a nice place also, and I would trust a place that specializes in these types of plants before I ordered from some place that doesn't.

Also, fly traps require a winter dormancy for healthy growth for years. I have read that if you don't let them go dormant they may only live two years. I think for the dormancy you just throw them in the fridge for a couple months or something. I would look it up in case there are different ways.

Hope you get a nice plant


----------



## joshb (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always wanted to have a carnivorous plant garden. I really want to get a Drosera rotundifolia plant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a D. tokaiensis x rotundiflora
http://www.californiacarnivores.com/dtokaiensisxrotundifoliadeluxepotted.aspx


----------



## Aviara (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I will wait until we get a slightly cooler week here, and then order a venus flytrap (or two ) from California Carnivores. That way I know I am getting a plant that has a good chance of surviving despite my lack of experience, whereas I think the local nursery's flytraps would die quickly. Those reviews made me feel a lot more comfortable ordering from them, and I'm excited to be getting my first carnivorous soon! Now I just need the weather to cooperate so I can order it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like a plan  Hope you get some good looking plants 

You are making me want some pitchers... lol.


----------



## Kayota (Jun 27, 2012)

VFTs need lots of sunlight and lots of DISTILLED water. AFAIK they enjoy the heat as long as you can keep them VERY well hydrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh, yes forgot about that.

Watch and use distilled water and DO NOT plant them in anything with fertilizer. You have to watch chemicals with VFT's and other CP's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayota (Jun 27, 2012)

^Yes absolutely! I let my Sarracenias die this summer due to underwatering, you have to be VERY careful to keep the water tray full and to use distilled! I can't stress this enough. If you are interested some of my purps are still kicking though and I wouldn't have any problem sending them to you for the cost of shipping, OP. Same care as a VFT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 28, 2012)

Who are you offering the pitchers to?

I am guessing you are talking about Sarracenia purpurea? Sorry, I don't know many of the CP words


----------



## Aviara (Jun 28, 2012)

Kayota, I will send you a PM about your offer  

Although I have not owned carnivorous plants before, I have done research and am aware of the plants' needs. I will make sure to give them a constant supply of distilled water via a tray setup and use only nutrient-free soil mixes - I'll probably order a special carnivorous mix from California Carnivores if I order a flytrap from them. I may also provide appropriate artificial light if I can't give it enough sunlight - I can't always put plants near my windows, because I have cats that love to tear them up. I still won't be confident with these plants until I've owned some though! I know flytraps require insects - do pitcher plants also get fed insects via their pitchers? Or is this not important with these species?


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 28, 2012)

I have heard mixed opinions on whether or not CPs need insects or not. But giving them a cricket or something every once and a while wouldn't hurt.

Pitchers get fed through the pitchers, yes. They have their digestive juices in the pitcher.

I use 60W desktop lamps with 100W equivalent full spectrum light bulbs for all my plants.


----------



## Kayota (Jun 28, 2012)

It would be better to keep it outdoors actually, at least once it's done being over a hundred out, ugh. They're very much native to North America  None of them -require- bugs, they make food through their leaves the same way any other plant would--that's why they're green!


----------



## myrmecophile (Jun 30, 2012)

You can't go wrong ordering from Peter at California Carnivores. his plants are always very nice. I am not sure though I would spend the money on the soil. When I had CPs I used a mix of about 50 % peat moss and 50 % silica play sand.


----------



## Kayota (Jun 30, 2012)

I have always had good results with 50/50 peat and perlite.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 23, 2012)

My carnivorous plants, especially my pitchers, are THRIVING with 100% sphagnum moss and false bottom setups.


----------



## Risky (Jul 28, 2012)

Which variant of VFT are you looking at?  I'm purchasing the Dionaea muscipula standard (large) for my residence in Vancouver.


----------



## Arachninja (Jul 28, 2012)

Do not feed the flytraps the mouths die after eating usually and it will kill your plant early.


----------



## Risky (Jul 28, 2012)

Arachninja said:


> Do not feed the flytraps the mouths die after eating usually and it will kill your plant early.


I had a small VFT years ago and I never experienced that.  Do you know that from firsthand experience?


----------



## Arachninja (Jul 30, 2012)

That is what we were taught, and I have seen it occur(though sometimes it does not).  How often you feed could change this just dont overdo it, once in a while to watch is ok, but it can be overdone is more accurate.


----------



## Risky (Aug 3, 2012)

My VFT arrived a couple days ago.  I still haven't seen them yet, but my bro says they look healthy and is taking care of them.  I also found Peter D'Amato's "Savage Garden" book at the local book store for $3.20.  It sure beats the $23 price on California Carnivores.


----------

